# HGH or Steroids?



## Rico the Nerd (Dec 21, 2012)

I am brand new. To pretty much everything (this site, anabolics, etc . I am recently researching HGH and other pro hormones. I have been working out for years, taken all types of proteins, BCAAs, etc. 

I am trying to add another 10 -15 lbs. And I am going to use some type of hormone, steroid, anabolic to to assist me. 

I am 5'8 Around 162lbs with approximately 8-10%bf to play with. 

I am not sure what will work best for my goals. I need lean muscle, not just mass. I can afford 300 per month, 400 max (USD) to which ever type of help.

If there are any ideas, tips, suggestions.. Many thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2012)

What is your age and goals?


----------



## president (Dec 21, 2012)

HGH is a long term commitment. And even then, most people dont run a high enough amount to really gain mass off of it. I'd go with a simple Test (500mg/wk)(for 10 or 12 weeks) and dbol (50mg/day)(for first 4 weeks) for a first cycle.


----------



## president (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh and to add. I hope you know what a proper PCT is (or what PCT even is), otherwise you shouldn't touch anything.


----------



## kstar5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Look at stickies 1 st cycle explained in details! !! I would recommended keep it simple as first cycle you only get one shot at it! Keep it simple 10-12 weeks of test cyp or e @ 500mg per week split into 2 shots monday (250mgs) and thursday (250mgs) you need an ai to keep estrogen controled adex is good choice some prefer others you also might want to run some hcg during cycle to assist with pct after your cycle concludes your going to need to run clomid to restart natural test production. You should start pct 12-14days after last shot of cyp or e and begin with clomid 100mgsto for 1you week then 50mgs a week for the next 3to weeks Read the stickies and study the different compounds you should understand how they work before you join the dark side education is key when it comes to aas!  READ THE STICKIES THEY ANSWER EVERYTHING RESEARCH IS PART OF THE GAME MY FRIEND!


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hgh is long term and expensive


----------



## longworthb (Dec 21, 2012)

It's a big commitment running gear if that's the route u take bro. All I can say is do a ton of research before u even think about it. This isn't something to play with. U could mess yourself up pretty bad if u don't know what ur doing. Test only cycle would be ur best bet for ur first. As mentioned read the stickies. U need to learn how to pin where to pin etc. test at 500 a week for 10-12 pct of clomid 100-100-50-50 or nolva 40-40-20-20. Aromasin 12.5 Ed throughout cycle and in pct or formeron. Get to 10 posts and feel free to pm me. Ill walk u through step by step but u have to do ur research first. What compound what to expect what to do with side effects the works. People won't spoon feed u but if u make an effort ill help you so u dont mess urself up. Hgh is good to run for sure but finding legit is getting harder and harder to find. 3-5 iu Ed for 6 months will yield decent gains and leanness.


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 21, 2012)

president said:


> HGH is a long term commitment. And even then, most people dont run a high enough amount to really gain mass off of it. I'd go with a simple Test (500mg/wk)(for 10 or 12 weeks) and dbol (50mg/day)(for first 4 weeks) for a first cycle.




This but I'd run 30mgs dbol. I abuse gears and 50mgs dbol kills my appetite. 30mgs a day is more than enough for a first cycle.


----------



## sityslicker (Dec 21, 2012)

Rico the Nerd said:


> I am brand new. To pretty much everything (this site, anabolics, etc . I am recently researching HGH and other pro hormones. I have been working out for years, taken all types of proteins, BCAAs, etc.
> 
> I am trying to add another 10 -15 lbs. And I am going to use some type of hormone, steroid, anabolic to to assist me.
> 
> ...




If you are absolutely set on this and there is no talking you out of it, then 500mg of test e for12-16 weeks. Eat your ass off with lots of lean protein sources, some healthy fats and just enough carbs to fuel w.o.'s and metabolism and lift as heavy as you can with good form. There is no magic in this, don't buy gh is a waste of money for someone at your level. Don't buy any other aas either except maybe an oral to kick start yuor cycle b/c any of those exotics aas are a waste too until you nail the basics.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 22, 2012)

Start with test only and please don't do a half ass amount. 500mh a week is minimum.  500-750mg a week.  Do some reading though man I think you would have come to the test only conclusion pretty quickly in your own.  Its a good idea to understand as much as possible about what is going to happen before you put the stuff in your body.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 22, 2012)

^my kinna girl... If your gonna do it, do it no pussy footing around


----------



## sityslicker (Dec 22, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Start with test only and *please don't do a half ass amount.* *500mh a week is minimum.  500-750mg a week*.  Do some reading though man I think you would have come to the test only conclusion pretty quickly in your own.  Its a good idea to understand as much as possible about what is going to happen before you put the stuff in your body.





vicious 13 said:


> ^my kinna girl...* If your gonna do it, do it no pussy footing around*



I can't believe I'm actually going to agree with this. I wouldn't of years ago, b/c i felt it was best to use as little as possible to grow. But the reality is your first cycle will be the best cycle you ever run! No joke! Run the gear, eat until as much as you can get down- but keep it clean, and lift your ass off and you will easy surpass that 15 pounds your looking for. ALWAYS over shoot. Your aiming for 15lbs, go for 30lbs, trust me once you come off or diet down, you will appreciate the advice.


----------



## Rico the Nerd (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like thank everyone. Cannot do so individually because that would take forever. 

Yes I have read about PCT.

I am 28. Just left the Army. So now I am able to do so without cause for concern. My goals are to keep my up tempo workouts, which does include running and swimming, while not loosing much time. I run for miles each day, and I know the more weight you gain, the slower you get... Although, I do not wish to lose too much time. With 10lbs I am not trying to look just bulky, but retain definition. Aren't we all.


Thanks. I am going to lean towards a test then. Jump into stickies and as complicated as this all seems, find a few people around here who actually use. Which is hard, walking up to someone, "Hey man. Do you use steroids?"


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 23, 2012)

Rico the Nerd said:


> I would like thank everyone. Cannot do so individually because that would take forever.
> 
> Yes I have read about PCT.
> 
> ...



Its not always the best way to go either.  I have a couple of distributors who are size beasts I mean just ridiculously enormous.  They sell for at least double what they pay me because they can.  Random newbies will ask them if they can hook them up because it is so obvious that they use.

You. At do better hanging out here and finding an online sour e.  Just a thought, you have time.  I'm positive you will love the results from s test only run. And hey, if you decide you're getting TOO BIG (lol I promise this won't happen) you can just end your cycle then.

Good luck, have fun and please keep us posted, I know I'm curious to see how this goes for you.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2012)

For future reference...once you get a couple cycles under your belt and do more research you are bound to hear about tren. This is a great steroid, except when doing cardio. When I was in the Army and the time I did tren my 2 mile time would always suffer at least 15-30 seconds while on. You ask "why didn't you just drop tren come PT test time"? Because I loved the feeling on tren and it only happened for two PT tests. And I will say, my push-ups and sit-ups were the highest they have ever been while on. Can't remember all the numbers but I remember 99 push-ups for one of my PT tests. Listen to all the advice above, start with test and then progress from there. 



Rico the Nerd said:


> I would like thank everyone. Cannot do so individually because that would take forever.
> 
> Yes I have read about PCT.
> 
> ...


----------



## muscleicon (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with you Predator, that would be something he may consider down the line, after several cycles. Just need to concentrate on Test cycle for the moment and all the research he can find. I totally agree AgentYes, there are plenty of good, reputable sources on the board. Getting to Big...is that possible?? LOL


----------

